# Question about drying process



## anarchy2465 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey i had a quick question about why my buds seem to be drying too quickly. Last harvest they were so dry that they would crumble if i touched them after only hanging the plants upside down for 1-2 days in a dark shed outside.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 19, 2009)

what's the temperature?, obviously they are drying way too fast. you could always try to sweat a bit more moisture into them (put in a plastic bag, the buds will draw moisture out of the stalks.. though if they're crispy, it might be too late) 
i've also read of putting a piece of bread or orange in with the dry bud to let them steal some moisture.. never tried it myself though.

sweating is not really a preferred drying technique, though we've been doing it around here for ages. it's what i usually do. 
dry to a decent dryness (usually a few days) then sweat for a day (maybe less) then dry out again.. repeat process if need be.
i think you need to find somewhere more adequate to dry though, that shed obviously gets too hot to dry perfectly.


----------



## anarchy2465 (Jun 19, 2009)

i know about the plastic method but last time i dried some bud that way it got all moldy.  but for the plants, the temperature was between 70-80 degrees in an outdoor shed.  how many days should it usually take to dry out?


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 19, 2009)

i have wondered this myself
my buds are always ready for the jar in 2-3 days dried perfectly i have to open jar 1 a day for next 4-5 days, dried and cured in a week somtimes.
it smokes and tastes great
but everyone else says they take a week just to dry.
alot may have to do with the fact that i flush a week b4 i cut down and i dont water again, bone dry soil when i cut


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember reading drying should be done at around 19C. Not sure what degrees F that turns out to be, but you should aim for that. I've been at that stage for a week and the outside is dry but not crumbly, while the insides still contain some moisture. You can either increase the heat to speed up drying or decrease the temperatures to slow it down. All the best of luck!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 21, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i have wondered this myself
> my buds are always ready for the jar in 2-3 days dried perfectly i have to open jar 1 a day for next 4-5 days, dried and cured in a week somtimes.
> it smokes and tastes great
> but everyone else says they take a week just to dry.
> alot may have to do with the fact that i flush a week b4 i cut down and i dont water again, bone dry soil when i cut



alot of this depends on the size and density of the buds. smaller,thinner, more "airy" buds will dry more quickly..but humidity is more of a factor than temp IME..One thing is for sure.... "haste makes waste" believe it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2009)

imo..a shed is  hot  and dry...so  it would dry  faster then  a room  with lower temps  and a little higher humidity..just my thaughts


----------



## anarchy2465 (Jun 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> imo..a shed is  hot  and dry...so  it would dry  faster then  a room  with lower temps  and a little higher humidity..just my thaughts



yeah that makes sense. does anyone know what the best temperature and humidity is to dry buds at?


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 23, 2009)

well?  Does anybody know?

bump


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep the drying area dark, the air well circulated and exchanged with fans, the temperatures in the lower 70's and the humidity between 50-60% with a dehumidifier, if necessary. The bud will smoke smoother if it takes around a week for the moisture to evaporate, quicker drying will harshen the taste and degrade the burning properties.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2009)

anarchy2465 said:
			
		

> yeah that makes sense. does anyone know what the best temperature and humidity is to dry buds at?



I just had a session with Jorge Cervantes....author of Marijuana Horticulture, Indoor/Outdoor Medical Growers Bible...according to him temp should be 65-75 f (18-24 c) and humidity between 45-55%....no light of course....Pretty much what MCM said...:lama: Ride on...


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jun 24, 2009)

He's really a person?!?  You talk with him?  Pretty cool!  Or a readin session...?


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2009)

Lol...just a reading session....i wish i would actually be able to chat with him and ask him questions...He publishes good material though, very thorough....


----------

